# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour Vĩnh Long - Trải nghiệm cuộc sống sông nước miệt vườn.

## hoabinhtourist.hcm

_CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH_
*SÀI GÒN - VĨNH LONG*
Thời gian : 1 ngày
Phương tiện : Đi ,về bằng xe
 
*BUỔI SÁNG : SÀI GÒN - VĨNH LONG (125km)   ( Ăn S , T )*
Xe và HDV công ty HÒA BÌNH TOURIST  đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn , khởi hành đi Vĩnh Long .Theo quốc lộ 1A, tới Cái Bè, du khách dùng điểm tâm sáng tại *nhà hàng Trung Lương*, sau đó bắt đầu chuyến du ngoạn trên sông nước.  
Đò đưa du khách qua những dòng kênh, rạch nhỏ đến thăm *nhà  cổ Ba Đức, đi chợ nổi Cái Bè*, tham quan cảnh họp chợ trên sông, theo các món hàng treo trên cây chèo bẻo ở đầu ghe, du khách cùng mua bán với khách thương hồ miền Tây, tìm hiểu nét văn hóa mua bán trên sông rất đặc trưng của người Nam Bộ. Ghé lại các lò bún, bánh tráng, cốm, ven sông, du khách được biết thêm vài nghề thủ công, truyền thống ở nông thôn.
Con đò tiếp tục đưa đoàn ghé ở một trong những nhà vườn của người dân kỳ cựu trên *cù lao An Bình*, du khách tham quan một số nông cụ cổ truyền tiêu biểu của miền nam*, thưởng thức đờn ca tài tử* cải lương Nam Bộ. Sau bữa ăn trưa, du khách đi xe đạp dạo qua các vườn cây ăn trái: Nhãn, xoài, chôm chôm, mận, ổi...thưởng ngoạn các vườn bon sai kiểng cổ, hoặc chèo xuống quanh các con rạch nhỏ ngắm cảnh nhà vườn, cây trái.
*BUỔI CHIỀU : VĨNH LONG -  SÀI GÒN (125km)*
Xế chiều, đò đưa đoàn đi trên *sông Cổ Chiên*, ở ven sông có nhiều làng gốm đỏ. Xe đón đoàn tại bến tàu du lịch Cửu Long, đưa du khách đi qua vài khu phố thị, ghé chợ Vĩnh Long và tham quan một thoáng *thành phố Vĩnh Long*, *cầu treo Mỹ Thuận*
 Đoàn rời Vĩnh Long về Cai Lậy, ghé một trong những vườn bưởi, nhãn, sapo, vú sữa, sầu riêng ở Ba Dừa, Kim Sơn, Vĩnh Kim, du khách mua trái cây hái tại nhà vườn về làm quà cho gia đình.  
Về tới Sài Gòn, chia tay tạm biệt, hẹn tái ngộ cùng Quý khách.    *“HOA BINH TOURIST CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH MỘT CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ”*

*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI:* *510,000đ/khách*
*ÁP DỤNG CHO ĐOÀN TRÊN 25 KHÁCH* 
 

*Giá tour bao gồm*

*Không bao gồm*


 Xe đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan.
 Ăn uống bao gồm: 
 Resort: theo tiêu chuẩn.  
 Phí tham quan theo chương trình.
 HDV vui vẻ, nhiệt tình chuyên nghiệp.
 Bảo hiểm du lịch theo quy định (mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000.000đ/vụ). 
 Nón, nước suối, khăn lạnh

 Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình: điện thoại, giặt ủi, vui chơi giải trí ngoài chương trình.
 thuế VAT


*Trẻ Em*


 Dưới  05 tuổi miễn phí.
 Từ 06 – 11 tuổi mua 50% giá tour (xe một ghế ngồi, một phấn ăn, vé tham quan, ngủ chung với bố mẹ.
 Từ 12 tuổi trở lên: giá vé người lớn.          



 
*Mọi nhu cầu vui long liên hệ.*
*CÔNG TY TỔ CHỨC HỘI NGHỊ, SỰ KIỆN VÀ DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ HÒA BÌNH*
*Trụ sở chính: 42 Phan Văn Trị, Đống Đa, Hà Nội*
*VP làm việc: Số 39 Phố An trạch I, Đoàn Thị Điểm, Đống Đa, HN*
*VP đại diện Tp. Hồ Chí Minh: Số 13 Đường Cù Lao, phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận – T.p HCM*
*T: (08)35171797 , 35171252, 35170572*
*F: (08) 35170447*
*M: 0913.881.598 Mr.Đức Thắng*
*E: Tours.hcm@hoabinhtourist.com Y:Hoabinhtourist.hcm2*
*www.hoabinhtourist.com; www.tochucsukienvietnam.com*

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Sông nước miệt vườn cửu long.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

trải nghiệm Việt cùng hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Vui hè cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Vui hè cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

trải nghiệm việt cùng hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

du lịch Việt cùng hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Trải nghiệm Việt cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Khám phá Việt cùng hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

khám phá việt cùng hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

du xuân cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du xuân cùng hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du lịch tết cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du lịch việt cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngày mới

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngày mới .

----------

